# Trying to decide between Paslode F350s and Hitachi NR90AE



## rdr8887 (Jan 28, 2012)

So, I'm in the market for a new framing nailer. Yesterday, I couldn't decide so I bought both. One will get returned in the next few days. I still can't decide. For starters, the hitachi is about 60 less than the paslode. 

My intent is to only shoot FRH nails. Shouldn't be doing much clipped head nailing. The paslode shoots both. The hitachi shoots only FRH. The hitachi shoots a higher diameter nail. I think the max for the Paslode is only .131. 

It also appears the nails for the hitachi are much cheaper. Almost half the cost. But I think the paslode would last longer. Plus the hitachi doesn't have a rafter hook or anything to keep it on my ladder. 

I'm going to leave it up to y'all for advice. 

On a side note, I've got a question. IRC calls for 16d if you are nailing through the top and bottom plate into the stud. This is a 3.5" common nail. Not sure of exact diameter of the nail. I know a common nail is bigger than anything I could shoot from any other gun. So, how does everyone get away with shooting for framing? Why don't inspectors call these things out. I've never really seen one look at nails other than in beams. 

What do y'all shoot? 8, 10, and 12d's when framing? Just curious.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

rdr8887 said:


> On a side note, I've got a question. IRC calls for 16d if you are nailing through the top and bottom plate into the stud. This is a 3.5" common nail. Not sure of exact diameter of the nail. I know a common nail is bigger than anything I could shoot from any other gun. So, how does everyone get away with shooting for framing? Why don't inspectors call these things out. I've never really seen one look at nails other than in beams.


You use more nails per connection.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

keep the paslode.. new gen hitachi is nowhere near the quality of the stuff from 10 years ago.

we have 4 of older hitachi stick framers, 1 coil framer and 4 siding nailers that were bought back in the early 90's they still outperform my rigid and another guy on our crews dewalt


----------



## rdr8887 (Jan 28, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> keep the paslode.. new gen hitachi is nowhere near the quality of the stuff from 10 years ago.
> 
> we have 4 of older hitachi stick framers, 1 coil framer and 4 siding nailers that were bought back in the early 90's they still outperform my rigid and another guy on our crews dewalt


Good information. Thanks.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah look on ebay got the older hitachi , I just bought a few older finish nailers in mint condition for $86 and $109 + shipping!


----------



## 413Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

The Hitachi nr83 are the work horse on my crew for floor,wall,and roof framing. We use the Hitachi nv75ag for nailing off sheating, yeah its a siding gun, but very light and works great coil after coil for back nailing


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I will agree with WWK and whoever said to get a old one off of e-bay:thumbsup: I never liked those alien looking guns from Hitachi:blink: looked homer ownerish to me:blink:


----------



## 413Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

Older Hitachi= way to go IMHO..I laughed at those alien guns when they were introduced


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...just a question, but why are people still buying the Old paslode framing nailers? Is it b/c that just so happens to be what Lowes is selling?

I love my Power framer over the old Power Master....granted I am not a framer but I do use my often.

http://www.amazon.com/Paslode-PF350...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1260563044&sr=8-1


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

My vote for p-load. I have a f350 and has never let me down


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

1 more vote for the fs350. I paid 135$ for mine on ebay. Very reliable and tuff.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Paslode 350 is what we have for framing. Never had a problem. aThe older Hitchis are good to.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the Hitachi and like it just fine, but I am not doing production framing, mostly remodeling. It works great for the amount I use it.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know if this is true for all paslode's but the ones we have tend to misfire in the cold more than the hitachi. 

I was told that the glue on the gun nails make up for being a smaller diameter. That goes for the genuine passlode nails as they have a better glue


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Just wondering, but on the Paslode, does it take both FRH nails, and CH nails, or did they mean the Paslode FH Offset nails for a CH nailer?


----------



## rdr8887 (Jan 28, 2012)

MKnAs Dad said:


> Just wondering, but on the Paslode, does it take both FRH nails, and CH nails, or did they mean the Paslode FH Offset nails for a CH nailer?


They Re the offset nails to shoot out of a CH nailer. Not a true frh. This is what drives the cost of nails higher I think. 

So far, I'm back leaning towards the hitachi. I don't do much heavy framing outside of reframing a closet or minor work. I also install quite a few lvl beams. I think the hitachi has enough power to set a FRH in an LVL. Plus, nails are cheaper. The gun is pretty ugly though.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Get the Hitachi NR83A2. http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-NR83A...861702&sr=1-1&keywords=hitachi+framing+nailer

Thank me later

ETA: Don't forget to buy the rafter hook and air fitting seperately.


----------

